# Anybody have knowledge of



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

the Sweeprite brand? Cannot find much info via the web.

Thanks


----------



## OldCrow (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.sweeprite.com/

Looks like they're called Python now. I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Grd8boltman,

I have run sweeprites, great machine for the investment.
However... in my experience the "python" as one has mentioned; majority of the bugs have been worked out over the years.
I would refrain fro early years 2002-2005 regardless of the year sweeper and hours stay clear from belt driven conveyor system/elevators and14,250gvw chassis; I have learned the hard way.
I had to revamp to a chain conveyor at a cost of approx.$4,000.00. Also, once you have loaded the hopper 4 yards, weight adds up (e.i. approx. 8,800lbs.>4.5 tons) on a empty chasis including the sweeper unit puts you over the gvw rating. approx. 17,000lbs. 
Most newer"2006 and up will have ratings of 17,995, a much better call.
You might say..."well just add extra leafs"..then it changes the rear broom placement .
IMO the idea of the rubber belt was very inovative but in the field it was a different story all together.
I would look for a unit 2006 up, hope this helps.
Any other questions feel free to pm me.


----------

